# Cider in pattaya



## Maureen Allen (Oct 22, 2008)

Can anyone in Pattaya advise me where to buy Magnus Cider, I have tried all the usual Friendship,Foodland,Carrefor,Villa, Central, would love to be able to get some for visitors arriving soon from UK.


----------



## Fontane (Nov 11, 2009)

Maureen Allen said:


> Can anyone in Pattaya advise me where to buy Magnus Cider, I have tried all the usual Friendship,Foodland,Carrefor,Villa, Central, would love to be able to get some for visitors arriving soon from UK.


Hi Maureen,
Sorry to tell you but you cant bring any liquids in the country over 100 MLS so no chance of someone bringing in your Fav tipple.
I tried to bring in some Jam for my girlfriends family and they took that off me.
Theres got to be some places in Pattaya that sell Magners as Strongbow and Blackthorn are readilly available. And expensive too....


----------

